# Experience letter and Statutory declaration



## Darshanky (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello Experts,

I am in the process of collecting documents required for Visa processing. I am an IT professional with 6 years of experience. I got experience letter from my first employer with detailed roles and responsibilities mentioned in it (In the format that ACS requires for skill assessment).
However my previous employer informed that they don't have such policy to provide experience letter with detailed job roles. 

I read in the forum that there is an option for Statutory declaration under such circumstances. 

1. Can someone please help me to understand what is Statutory declaration and from where can i get it?

2. Also my job roles and responsibility matches with Computer Network and Systems Engineer occupation in ANZSCO. However my designation in the previous and current organization are, Technical analyst-2 and Subject matter experts. (Some companies doesn't mention designation in offer/experience letter rather they mention band/level.) Does this cause any hindrance at any point during VISA application processing ?

Please help.

-Darshan


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

1. Statutory declaration means self declaration by yourself. Self declaration has two types. One is you are declaring all roles and responsibilities with the name and contact details of manager/hr stating that they are not providing experience letter. Second one is declaration by your senior colleague who joined before you and working/left the organization who can sing your roles and responsibilities. You can approach lawyer to get any of these two.

2. Designation does not so much matter. It can be closely related. If your roles and responsibilities are related to software field and your designation shows as Electrician then it is an issue. If your offer letter did not mention your designation, then provide alternative evidence like payslip, increment letters, promotion, emails, appreciation, loan from company and so on....

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshanky (Dec 25, 2016)

Thank you Dreamliner for the information. Hope you enjoyed your holidays.

I've:

Mail communication from HR where in they mentioned that changes to standard experience letter format is not permissible and feasible. And hence they can't issue experience letter with details.

Also mail communication between my manager and HR department where he included my job roles and responsibilities. Hope I can use this as evidence and approach lawyer for self declaration. 

- Darshan


----------



## dreamliner (Mar 3, 2015)

Darshanky said:


> Thank you Dreamliner for the information. Hope you enjoyed your holidays.
> 
> I've:
> 
> ...


Lawyer may not ask these mail communications. It's a self declaration. We are declaring something Infront of lawyer. So it's our own claim.

Get those mail communication printed and attest with same lawyer and send it along for assessment.

Good luck..

Sent from my Lenovo using Tapatalk


----------



## bony (Jun 27, 2016)

Darshanky said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> I am in the process of collecting documents required for Visa processing. I am an IT professional with 6 years of experience. I got experience letter from my first employer with detailed roles and responsibilities mentioned in it (In the format that ACS requires for skill assessment).
> However my previous employer informed that they don't have such policy to provide experience letter with detailed job roles.
> ...



dear please find the format as below . get it from local court any notary will give it .

Affidavit


SELF DECLARATION CERTIFICATE


I, Mr. S/O Sh. R/O H.No. India-160062 do hereby solemnly affirm and declare as under :-

The HR Department is unable to provide me detailed Work Experience Letter as per company norms.

I worked with below mentioned organization as detailed below :

new delhi - 110019
India

Employment Contact Details :

Name : Position: General Manager ( Sales & Marketing )
Contact No: 
E-Mail Id : 
Website : 

Exact Period of Employment : January 1, Till, .
Job status : Permanent – Full Time, Salaried , Regular Employee .
Designation : Sales Executive.





My Main Job Duties what I performed during my tenure with above mentioned Organization were :-


1.	I was Responsible for I was Responsible for customer database formation for 

The supporting employment documents for the above mentioned organization provided are 
a.	Appointment Letter
b.	Salary credits- bank statement.
c.	Salary Slip


Deponent

VERIFICATION

I solemnly declare and affirm that the contents of my above affidavit are true and correct to the best of my knowledge and belief and nothing has been concealed therein.



Deponent	
Place 
Date


----------



## aadeel (Jun 20, 2018)

can we use Statutory declarartion for New Zeland also?it we won't be able to get experience letter from our company


----------

